# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Information, material and sources accumulation (research dept.)

## Kromoh

Hello comrades and colleagues.

As part of our effort to write the book, the *Research Department* will be gathering material and sources of information for the book.


The process for sedimentating information will be the following:
First, we will try to gather all material (online or otherwise) we could use about lucid dreaming, sleep science, induction techniques and etc. Once we're done, we will progressively filter the information, leaving a final product directly usable by the Chapter Writing Department.



Many of us have had contact with several other websites about lucid dreaming, which could contain useful information. With that in mind, I call out everyone in the Research Department to help us with the following:

*Run around the Internet/library and post here (or message me) all the sources of information you find about: lucid dreaming, sleep science, dreaming culture, sleep pharmacology, induction techniques, dream journalling, etc. There is no need to filter the information yet - we'll do that later. If you can, write a sentence or two about what the source is about. Here is a short example:*





> *Dreamviews - lucid dreaming website and forum*
> http://www.dreamviews.com
> An introductory website to lucid dreaming with lots of information, tutorials, and a forum.
> 
> *LD4all - lucid dreaming website and forum*
> http://www.ld4all.com/
> Introductory website and community; information and tutorials.





I'm counting on everyone's help.
I will update this post to list sources as they arrive.

---------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kromoh

*Source list*

*http://www.dreamviews.com/*
Introductory website.

*http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=25*
Tutorials on specific techniques.
DV also has some good non-official tutorials made by members.

*http://www.mortalmist.com/*
Contains some good technique tutorials.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucid_dream*
Vast wikipedia article, contains many sources.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep*
Wikipedia article on sleep.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dream*
Wikipedia article on dreams.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dream_Yoga*
Wikipedia article about Dream Yoga.

*http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Lucid_Dreaming*
Lucid dreaming wikibook, incredibly good source.

*http://www.scribd.com/doc/230676/Exp...Lucid-Dreaming*
Exploring the world of lucid dreaming, by Stephen LaBerge (attribution+noncommercial license).
Support the author by buying the book!

*http://www.ld4all.com/guide.html*
Beginner-friendly guide to lucid dreaming at LD4all.

*http://ld4all.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=30*
LD4all knowledge base.

*http://lucidcrossroads.co.uk/*
Introductory website.

*http://dreampush.com/*
A few spare articles about lucid dreaming.

*http://luciddreams.ws/*
Short website.

*http://www.lucidipedia.com/*
Introduction and wiki.

*http://www.youtube.com/user/lucidipedia*
Lucidipedia channel on youtube.

*http://www.lucidity.com/*
The lucidity institute website. Spare articles.

*http://www.dreaminglucid.com/*
E-zine on lucid dreaming. Curious articles.

*The New Science of Dreaming*
Recent scientific publication on dreams.

*http://www.asdreams.org/index.htm*
The International Association for Study of Dreams website.

*http://www.asdreams.org/subidxeduq_and_a.htm*
Short FAQ about dreams.

*http://www.headtrip.ca/*
Website of the book The Head Trip.

*http://zzzone.net/zzzone/dreams.pdf*
Scientific publication on the Physiology and Psychology of Dreams.

----------


## Banana

http://www.lucidipedia.com/misc/index.php

A site for dreamers, journalling, techniques, etd. kind of like DV(but not as good)

----------


## adrift

currently reading: 

Man and His Symbols - Carl G. Jung; (C) 1964

discussion of symbolism in the consciousness of man, great elaboration on dreams. though dreams are not it's focus. Carl Jung probably has a specific book on dreaming but this one is certainly accessible to the average reader and covers alot of Jung's theories. 
still reading this one.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> http://www.lucidipedia.com/misc/index.php
> 
> A site for dreamers, journalling, techniques, etd. kind of like DV(but not as good)



Not trying to start a flame war here, but I think the 'good' aspect of a site is subjective to the user. I like Lucidipedia better.

And now, for once, let's not get into the discussion of which is better >.>

http://www.dreaminglucid.com/
E-zine on lucid dreaming. Contains lots of information.

Clicky
I'm planning on buying this soon.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

*The International Association for the Study of Dreams*
http://www.asdreams.org/index.htm

Tons of great information from researchers, including a giant list of nearly every book on dreaming out there. 

http://www.asdreams.org/subidxedubookbib.htm

They have some nice FAQs with answers based on current knowledge and science:

http://www.asdreams.org/subidxeduq_and_a.htm

----------


## Kromoh

I've updated the list. I'd be glad if we could find more beginner-friendly sources on dream physiology.

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

http://www.youtube.com/user/lucidipedia?blend=2&ob=1
^I forgot. Check out the advanced series.

----------


## adrift

kromoh, it would be great if you could organize the source list into what chapter it is relevant to, and also links to posts here on the forums from the researchers.

edit: you were going to do that anyway - i'll just go ahead and start the filter thread

----------


## Kromoh

Sure, adrift, thanks for having the initiative.

I don't know how off limits it would be for us to summarize the information for writers. I'm trying to think of a how-to.

Also, I insist that the LD wikibook be visited by the writers - it's probably the best source around.

----------


## Jeff777

Great work Kromoh =)  A directory definitely needed to be done.  However, - adrift's is a bit more specific (regarding what chapter(s) the information being posted is relevant to), so we'll use his as the organized directory and this one in conjunction with it.  Also, you are still free to use the research department for collecting information and/or talking amongst yourselves.

----------


## Tara

Like adrift, I've got a copy of Man and His Symbols.

I've also got a book by author Jeff Warren called "The Head Trip: Adventures on the Wheel of Consciousness"
There's information on the hypnagogic state, REM dreams, lucid dreams, the hypnopompic state and even day dreams.

The book also has a website:
http://www.headtrip.ca/

My mother also has an old psychology textbook (not sure how useful it will be due to age) and like most, it's got a chapter on dreaming/sleep.

----------


## Jeff777

> Like adrift, I've got a copy of Man and His Symbols.
> 
> I've also got a book by author Jeff Warren called "The Head Trip: Adventures on the Wheel of Consciousness"
> There's information on the hypnagogic state, REM dreams, lucid dreams, the hypnopompic state and even day dreams.
> 
> The book also has a website:
> http://www.headtrip.ca/



Ah the head trip book sounds like a good read.  Perhaps you could post some snippets of information from it here (or in Kromoh's directory) as it relates to relevant chapter's we'll be working on?

----------


## marcc

You guys forgot http://www.saltcube.com/ !

----------


## Kromoh

Marcc, is saltcube reliable? No time to go through it now, I'll do it after sleep.

----------


## marcc

> Marcc, is saltcube reliable? No time to go through it now, I'll do it after sleep.



Well, there are some people who swear by their DVD (another resource? I don't know...), saying that it gave them their first OBE or LD after watching it once.
They also have testimonials, but I tend to be weary of testimonials...

----------


## Jeff777

Not sure if you both think this is relevant or not but Albert Taylor endorsed the DVD.





> It's hard to simply dismiss an aeronautical engineer who spent two decades with the NASA space program when he writes of his extensive paranormal experiences.
> 
> - Snippett taken from Amazon.com about Albert Taylor

----------


## Kromoh

LUL Jeff

Well even if it is filled with bad content, there might be something worthy here and there. My problem is with the whole payment thing - that is off the limits of my skeptical mind.

----------


## adrift

just a qoute i liked:

_"in his diary entry for September 23rd, he seemed to be reflecting on personal love as the essence of life, and went on to write, "...all wisdom and greatness of the soul can only be reached by a deeper understanding of our own essence, the so-called unconscious."_

source: http://www.spiritwatch.ca/LL%209(2)%...ee%20paper.htm

(about freud and van eeden)

----------


## adrift

Excerpts from Frederick van Eeden's _A Study of Dreams_ (Published 1913)
available at the Lucidity Institute's website. 
http://www.lucidity.com/vanEeden.html





> _"I have been able to distinguish nine different kinds of dreams, each of which presents a well-defined type... "_



Van Eeden list of dream categories (each are described independently in the article) : Initial, Pathological, Ordinary, Vivid, Symbolic, Sensation, Lucid, Demon, Wrong-Waking Up.





> _"The seventh type of dreams, which I call lucid dreams, seems to me the most interesting and worthy of the most careful observation and study. Of this type I experienced and wrote down 352 cases in the period between January 20, 1898, and December 26, 1912.
> 
> In these lucid dreams the reintegration of the psychic functions is so complete that the sleeper remembers day-life and his own condition, reaches a state of perfect awareness, and is able to direct his attention, and to attempt different acts of free volition. Yet the sleep, as I am able confidently to state, is undisturbed, deep and refreshing. I obtained my first glimpse of this lucidity during sleep in June, 1897, in the following way. I dreamt that I was floating through a landscape with bare trees, knowing that it was April, and I remarked that the perpective of the branches and twigs changed quite naturally...
> 
> ...Many years later, in 1907, I found a passage in a work by Prof. Ernst Mach in which the same observation is made with a little difference. Like me, Mach came to the conclusion that he was dreaming ... Professor Mach has not pursued his observations in this direction, probably because he did not believe in their importance. I made up my mind to look out carefully for another opportunity. I prepared myself for careful observation, hoping to prolong and to intensify the lucidity. "_



Van Eeden goes on to describe several, somewhat conventional by today's standard, lucid dream accounts.





> _"...This observation of a double memory I have had many times since. It is so indubitable that it leads almost unavoidably to the conception of a dream-body... 
> 
> In a lucid dream the sensation of having a body--having eyes, hands, a mouth that speaks, and so on--is perfectly distinct; yet I know at the same time that the physical body is sleeping and has quite a different position. In waking up the two sensations blend together, so to speak, and I remember as clearly the action of the dream-body as the restfulness of the physical body. 
> 
> ...
> 
>  This gave me a very curious impression of being in a fake-world, cleverly imitated, but with small failures. I took the broken glass and threw it out of the window, in order to observe whether I could hear the tinkling. I heard the noise all right and I even saw two dogs run away from it quite naturally... Then I saw a decanter with claret and tasted it, and noted with perfect clearness of mind
> 
> ...Then I saw my brother sitting--the same who died in 1906--and I went up to him saying: "Now we are dreaming, both of us." He answered: "No, I am not!" And then I remembered that he was dead. We had a long conversation about the conditions of existence after death, and I inquired especially after the awareness, the clear, bright insight. But that he could not answer; he seemed to lack it. "_

----------


## Tara

I didn't know there was an edit time limit, so whoever has the power can delete my last post.

I haven't gotten nearly as much done as I would have liked. We've had some incidents with our new dog that required my immediate attention. I've been on and off the computer too frequently to get any real work done. I apologize for how long this took!

The Head Trip: Adventures on the Wheel of Consciousness by Jeff Warren

*Note:* This book is written from the author’s perspective.

*Chapter I*
_The Hypnagogic_




> ● Under the lids of our skulls, neurons build up and then release little electrical charges. Many of these charges fire in unison; their collective rhythm, when measured on an electroencephalograph (EEG), is known colloguially as "brain waves".
> 
> ● I squinted at the display, trying to make out the exact point at which I passed from wakefulness into sleep. A long scribble of alpha waves dominated the screen, which meant that the majority of surface neurons were firing at the same steady pattern of eight to twelve beats per second.
> 
> ● Now the lines on the screen looked more and more attenuated, as if the whole brain were slowing down as sleep approached. Alpha was on the way out. And then, rather suddenly, some of the lines flattened to a shallow wave, only to shoot back up to alpha a few moments later. "That's it," said Phil. "That first flatline is where we mark the line. Now you're on the other side."
> 
> (Philippe Stenstrom is a graduate student in psychology at the University of Montreal who works for a pioneering sleep researcher named Tore Nielsen. Nielsen runs the Dream and Nightmare Laboratory at Montreal's Sacré-Coeur Hospital).
> 
> ● Japanese researcher Tadao Hori charted a finely tuned progression of sleep-onset "events" in the 1990s. Where researchers had once crammed sleep onset into a single coarse grouping -- "Stage 1" -- Hori took a more nuanced view. He proposed nine new sub-levels of sleep onset, each one corresponding to a fleeting but distinct pattern of EEG activity.
> ...



*More coming soon...*

I don't want to make one huge novel-post. Take what you want for now from this.

----------


## Jeff777

Great Moosey  ::goodjob:: .  What book is this from though?  Be sure to list sources in future posts love.

----------


## Tara

OH YEAH! Sorry!

All the information I'll be posting is from The Head Trip: Adventures on the Wheel of Consciousness. I edited the title into my post. n_n

It'll be a while until I post from any other books. This one has so much info and the chapters are really long.

----------


## Jeff777

> OH YEAH! Sorry!
> 
> All the information I'll be posting is from The Head Trip: Adventures on the Wheel of Consciousness.
> 
> It'll be a while until I post from any other books. This one has so much info and the chapters are really long. xD



Awesome.   :boogie:

----------


## Tara

Here is the brain wave diagram for sleep onset. I decided to take a picture because I know I'll never have the time to go get it scanned. xD


*Spoiler* for _Brain Waves of Sleep Onset_: 








*Chapter 1*
_The Hypnagogic
CONTINUED_




> ● REM sleep was discovered back in 1952 in a now famous series of findings by the "father" of sleep research, University of Chicago physiologist Nathaniel Kleitman, and his young graduate student Eugene Aserinsky.
> 
> ● [...] there were other REM signatures, including total muscle paralysis and brain activity that looked almost identical in every way to waking activity, hence REM sleep's other name, "paradoxical sleep."
> 
> ● The hypnagogic has a reputation for being a permeable transition state, where dreaming can reach across into waking and stir it up. Some artists claim it is a peerless state for creativity, that under the right circumstances brilliant ideas cascade down from remote hemispheric corners onto inspired canvases and manuscripts. Other claim it as a uniquely suggestive state for learning. They stock up on subliminal audiocassettes and Russian "hypnopedia" tutorials. The Internet is filled with sketchy-sounding techniques that promise to prolong and cultivate the hypnagogic state: "binaural beat" machines, trance-induction software, biofeedback "theta-training."
> 
> ● Interest in the hypnagogic state goes back at least as far as Aristotle, who liked to "surprise the images which present[ed] themselves to him in sleep."
> 
> ● In the seventeenth century Thomas Hobbes spoke of visions at sleep onset, a mysterious "kind of fancy." A century later, the Swedish philosopher Emanuel Swedenborg recorded his hypnagogic explorations in a dream journal. He used the state as a departure point for intergalactic travel, his dream body zipping through the celestial spheres like a perfumed and bewigged prototype of the Silver Surfer.
> ...




Stopping there for today.
Gotta get ready for a BIRTHDAY PARTY soon.

----------


## adrift

great work anonymoose!

----------


## Tara

I deserve a slap in the face for my unexplainable absence and laziness.  :Sad:  I guess I'm just not used to working like this since school has ended. xD

*Chapter I*
_The Hypnagogic
CONTINUED_





> ● Sleep paralysis is one of a suite of sleep disorders known as the parasomnias, and an excellent example of how our brain mechanisms governing one state of consciousness can malfunction and intrude onto another. With sleep paralysis, the person wakes up out of REM sleep and tries to rise, but their brain stem is slower to make the transition and continues to inhibit muscle activity (muscle paralysis, aka "atonia," being one of the three REM traits). In addition, body paralysis is often paired with what are called "hypnagogic hallucinations" -- aural and visual elements from the dream world superimposed over top of the waking world.
> 
> ● When this happens the other way around--when waking functions intrude on sleep--it is called an arousal disorder. The most well known of these is sleepwalking also known as somnambulism. Sleepwalking, in Harvard researcher Allan Hobson's words, is like the well-known Yellow Pages ad, except "it's your brain stem doing the walking." The sleeper is actually in deep slow-wave sleep. The cerebral cortex is thought to be more or less offline, yet somehow complex goal-directed behaviors get fired up and the sleeper is sent staggering around the house.
> 
> ● "Sleep terrors"--familiar to many parents--is the term for another arousal disorder, in which young children (and some adults) sit bolt upright out of sleep and scream holy murder. Their eyes may be open but they're oblivious to the calming voices of their parents; in fact, these children are really in slow-wave sleep.
> 
> ● Another variation--linked to the onset of Parkinson's disease--happens mostly in men over fifty. It's called "REM sleep behavior disorder," and it's similar to sleep-walking except the sleeper isn't in slow-wave but in REM sleep. Somehow muscle atonia is deactivated and sleepers get up to act out their often violent dreams--often on their spouses.
> 
> ● Parasomnias are incredibly important in understanding consciousness because they show that, in the words of one group of researches, "wake and sleep are not mutually exclusive states, and that sleep is not necessarily a global brain phenomenon."



I was away from the computer a lot by the time I started typing this. But I'll post more tomorrow after I'm done buying books. I'll look for some on dreaming.  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

You'll wanna make a note that the HH during SP are not limited to audio and visual.

----------


## Naiya

*Ernest Hartmann: Papers*

Ernest Hartman Papers

This website has some useful recent articles written by a dream researcher.  :smiley:

----------


## Naiya

*The British Psychoanalytical Society: The Interpretation of Dreams and the Neurosciences*
http://www.psychoanalysis.org.uk/solms4.htm
Pretty dry stuff, but has a lot of good information on the science of sleep.

----------

